# New to TiVo Stream



## LMac4429 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hiya,
Just got my device today. Went through set up and all seemed fine, but when I try to select a channel from the guide, it just circles back to the main menu. Anyone else have this problem or know if I'm doing something wrong?
-Tangled up in TiVo


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>> when I try to select a channel from the guide, it just circles back to the main menu.

All the channels, or one specific channel ? If one specific channel, which one?


----------



## LMac4429 (Jan 8, 2021)

xberk said:


> >> when I try to select a channel from the guide, it just circles back to the main menu.
> 
> All the channels, or one specific channel ? If one specific channel, which one?


All channels.


----------



## LMac4429 (Jan 8, 2021)

All channels


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

LMac4429 said:


> Hiya,
> Just got my device today. Went through set up and all seemed fine, but when I try to select a channel from the guide, it just circles back to the main menu. Anyone else have this problem or know if I'm doing something wrong?
> -Tangled up in TiVo


What channel? You may need the app installed it's not the tivo+ channels.

Anything outside tivo+ will launch it's own app.


----------



## LMac4429 (Jan 8, 2021)

Was finally able to reach someone with TiVo who confirmed we in fact are NOT able to watch live tv channels.


----------

